# height standards



## Norah (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi , wondered if someone could break down the measurements for the ASPC horses ... i have one that is growing like a weed , and i would like to know if its 42 inches or 46 inches max for the AMHR ... over 46 inches , and the horse becomes a pony and cant be shown ? is this correct . Cant seem to find this info anywhere on the web page .

Thanks for the info .


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 11, 2012)

For AMHR it is 38" at the last mane hair. For ASPC it is 46" at the top of the withers. It cannot become an ASPC unless it is registered ASPC.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 11, 2012)

Norah said:


> Hi , wondered if someone could break down the measurements for the ASPC horses ... i have one that is growing like a weed , and i would like to know if its 42 inches or 46 inches max for the AMHR ... over 46 inches , and the horse becomes a pony and cant be shown ? is this correct . Cant seem to find this info anywhere on the web page .
> 
> Thanks for the info .


Over 46" at the withers or not registered ASPC they can be NSPR.


----------



## Lewella (Feb 11, 2012)

Maximum show height for ASPC is 46 inches. A Shetland that goes over 46" can register as an American Show Pony and show up to 48 inches.

At larger shows height is broken down into "over" and "under" divisons in the ASPC. For Moderns "Over" is Over 43" to 46" and Under is 43" and Under. For Classics "Over" is Over 42" to 46" and Under is 42" and Under.


----------



## Norah (Feb 15, 2012)

Lewella said:


> Maximum show height for ASPC is 46 inches. A Shetland that goes over 46" can register as an American Show Pony and show up to 48 inches.
> 
> At larger shows height is broken down into "over" and "under" divisons in the ASPC. For Moderns "Over" is Over 43" to 46" and Under is 43" and Under. For Classics "Over" is Over 42" to 46" and Under is 42" and Under.



Thanks Lewella , Peach shot up like a bean sprout !


----------

